# Smallmouth Bass Swallowing Crayfish



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I figured I'd post the shittiest video in the history of this site.

So in my theater room tank I have an 8" smallmouth I caught a few years ago at a nearby lake.
A month or so ago I tossed four 3" crayfish that I snagged from another lake in there "just because."
The bass played with them for awhile, figured they were too big and has pretty much ignored them since.

Today, I went in there, turned on the aquarium light to "wake him up," and went upstairs to grab some superworms to feed him.
When I came back down, the guy was swimmin' with one of the cray in his mouth sideways.
It looked pretty funny, and of course, when any of us see something unusual or funny going on with our fish, our first thought is: "Gotta take a pic or vid for P-Fury..."
So I ran up to grab my phone before he spit it out... by the time I got back down to the theater room, he had swallowed the friggin' thing.

Anywho, here is the video of said swallowing... shitty lighting and all.






Why the thing didn't embed is beyond me... maybe I forgot how?

Auto linebreak mode, right?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

haven't seen this before. cool video. I wouldn't call it the shittiest by any stretch. bass fish are amazing predators man


----------

